# id please, hybrid?



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

thinking cabro and lab hybrid? dunno tho










no idea here, any help would be good[/img]


----------



## Strohster (Oct 24, 2008)

second pic looks like a young kennyi male... first looks to definately have some bumblebee in it, but mixed with what I don't know. Good luck.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I think the top pic is a regular male bumblebee (Ps. crabro).

How big is the orange fish?


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

i thought it was cabro too after looking. but the top fin has the lab type stripe, not the scattered vertical bars like other cabro i've seen. second one is very small, less than 2 inches. someone suggested it was a saluosi juvenile.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Saulosi was my initial reaction as well.


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Top one....Female peacock?


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

dropped it's color a little bit, better pic


----------



## Strohster (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had a few bumblebees... Compared to mine that one looked pretty muddy in the first pic, but the second does look like a young crabro. The other fish could be a salousi... The kennyi male doesn't usually take on that color until its a bit bigger tahn what that looks to be. Either way the look pretty good.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think the first fish is a pure species. I do think crabro was involved, but that's about it!

# 2 may be a saulosi juvie.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

#2 I'm not sure it's saulosi, but it could be. It really depends on the barring. I can count what looks like at least 7 faint bars. That's the upper limit for acceptable/pure saulosi.

How large is #2?


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

update. the little orangish one is getting a glowing blue tint to it if that helps


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I have what seems to be a melanochronis/lab hybrid and it resembles #2. Definitely not saulosi!


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

2 is a female/young saulosi.


----------



## mrwong41 (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree that #2 looks Saulosi juvie male base on the blue tint that is coming in


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

bottom one is msobo deep


----------

